# Chinese drywall



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Have any of you guys heard anymore news on the corrosive Chinese drywall? I haven't heard anything in qutie a while. Just curious if there are any updates.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I wouldn't use chinese drywall! Chinese drywall probably contains human ashes too... that is a rumor.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Since there are so many drywall manufacturers in China, it is probably made to the retailers specifications, so the retailer/distributor is responsible for the product. Just a case of a distributor looking for a cheap price with no guarantees or good specifications.

When they had a problem with the milk in kids formulas in China, they quickly (no appeals allowed) executed the executives of the company and sentenced others to life imprisonment (worse than death).


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 16, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Have any of you guys heard anymore news on the corrosive Chinese drywall? I haven't heard anything in qutie a while. Just curious if there are any updates.


There is a class action international suit in the early forming. ENR magazine has been posting updates on the Chinese drywall issue regularly.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 16, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> I wouldn't use chinese drywall! Chinese drywall probably contains human ashes too... that is a rumor.


No human ashes but some may contain ash.


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

I dont know about their drywall but the last few skids of Chinese plywood we used had a ton of de-laminating issues.


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is a recent article covering Chinese Drywall that talks about developing protocols and standards to help contractors with remediating problems homes. See http://www.usbcinc.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Building-Trend-Magazine-Article1.pdf


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The problem lies with the importer that has set low standards based on a low price from the Chinese manufacturer. The Chinese can make whatever you want or need with their American equipment and technology. They make the most violins in the world and also the best/most expensive - it all depends on what you (importer/distributor) wants. When they found substandard dairy products, the executives of the company were executed within 2 months - the lower executives were not so lucky since they were sentenced to life in prison.

Keep in mind is Buick is #1 or #2 in Buick's sales markets including the U.S. I think Mercedes and BMW are still both ahead of Buick in preference.


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

If they divy out punishment so severe it makes you wonder why they still put out all this crap??


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

those executions are window dressing, staged for the western world. Internally, China doesn't give a ****. If they really wanted to clean up their manufacturing they would put thousands in jail.

They make copies of everything, violating intellectual property rights, in government owned factories. Once in a while they will put on a show of crusing a bunch of cd's and dvd's while they, the government, continues to manufacture them. 

We're the chumps, they walk away laughing.


----------



## WESTWARD Renov. (Aug 1, 2009)

The Chinese may copy all the crap, but N. Korea is duplicating American currency so well that most Sec. Service agents have a hard time telling it apart from the real thing. And how do they do this you might ask? Some clown sold them some "retired" U.S. Mint printing presses as scrap. THey reconditioned them and are flooding the market with bogs us bills....That's one reason the US is coming out with new crisp moolah bills.... 
The Chinese drywall issue wasn't about ash, it was about the kind of ash, that the ash was from coal burning operations and it wasn't scrubbed, so none of the Sulfur was taken out, when it gets damp, it creates sulfur dioxide which is what corrodes the pipes, wires, etc. - the rotten egg smell.... Just my 1.5 cents...too poor to give 2.


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

You seem informative, hmmmmm. Almost too informative. Very suspicious indeed.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

There's a price point, not entirely the chinese's fault. it's the demand of importers or american companies looking for the lowest bidder.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/real-estate/article/108100/the-telltale-signs-of-chinese-drywall


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

> Just my 1.5 cents...too poor to give 2.


LOL :laughing:.5


----------

